# Neue Rechtschreibung - sollen wir Rücksicht auf die Schüler nehmen?



## FloVi

In dem Thread über http://[URL="http://[URL="http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=159312""Andere Sprachen im Deutschforum" kamen Vorschläge zu generellen Regeln für dieses Forum auf.

Ich weiß, dass hier bereits erbitterte Diskussionen bezüglich der Rechtschreibreform gelaufen sind, und das dieses Thema auch jetzt noch - mehr oder weniger unterschwellig - am Köcheln ist. Trotzdem hätte ich eine Bitte an die "Gegner" der Reform. Gerade wenn ersichtlich ist, dass Schüler/Studenten eine Frage nach Schreibweisen stellen, sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass die komplette Antwort möglichst nach den Regeln der RR abgefasst ist. Soweit ich weiß (meine Tochter geht in die 5. Klasse) wird die alte Schreibweise abgestraft und ob einem die Reform nun passt oder nicht, die Schüler haben sich daran zu halten. Daher finde ich eine entsprechende Verhaltensregel für Antwortende unabdingbar.


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:
			
		

> In dem Thread über "Andere Sprachen im Deutschforum" kamen Vorschläge zu generellen Regeln für dieses Forum auf.
> 
> Ich weiß, dass hier bereits erbitterte Diskussionen bezüglich der Rechtschreibreform gelaufen sind, und das dieses Thema auch jetzt noch - mehr oder weniger unterschwellig - am Köcheln ist. Trotzdem hätte ich eine Bitte an die "Gegner" der Reform. Gerade wenn ersichtlich ist, dass Schüler/Studenten eine Frage nach Schreibweisen stellen, sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass die komplette Antwort möglichst nach den Regeln der RR abgefasst ist.


There is a problem. At least one member does not use or know the new rules. I would suggest that we use our younger members to proof posts meant as examples as to how things must be written now. If I'm not incorrect, Who is quite capable of doing this, since he must use the newer rules and in my opinion has a very good mastery of them.

Does that sound reasonable? 

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

Ehm... I think that having every second or third post twice would be rather annoying.

The question is whether it is reasonable to require that we show so much consideration for pupils and students. Personally, I don't think so because this is a private activity where the old way of writing is generally tolerated. I do not feel responsible for anyone's grades...

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ehm... I think that having every second or third post twice would be rather annoying.


I agree, Jana. I was only talking about now and then, when there might be confusion, and perhaps it is a bad idea altogether.

As you know, I'm personally very comfortable with the freedom to choose which set of rules to follow, the old or the new. In particular I had in mind at least two regular members who have been quite plain about the fact that they do not want to type according to the new rules.

Gaer


----------



## heidita

No thank you gear, I would not appreciate anybody proof reading my post in German, actually I find correcting a native, who has forgotten or mistyped a work rather annoying in any langauge. Unless it is essential for the answer itself.


----------



## gaer

heidita said:
			
		

> No thank you gear, I would not appreciate anybody proof reading my post in German, actually I find correcting a native, who has forgotten or mistyped a work rather annoying in any langauge. Unless it is essential for the answer itself.


I understand your point. However, the whole question of when to correct—and when not to—becomes a bit complicated in this forum.

Let me give you an example: if I write to you in an email or in a PM and make silly mistakes that are obviously typos or similar careless goofs, it is pointless for you to correct me. I make some horrendous English mistakes typing very quickly to friends, even my German friends, but they almost always guess what I meant to write. No problem. They also make silly mistakes, same reason, and I don't bother mentioning them, same reason.

Here if we leave out a word that is obvious to advanced people, or switch two letters, although it is obvious to most of us what is really meant, we may need to correct in some cases for those who visit here and who may not understand what we have written. A very simple and obvious mistake to us may make it possible for a learner to look up a word.

You have to remember that you are extremely fluent in three languages, and many things that are self-evident will not be quite so obvious to many others and may be extremely confusing to people who visit here to learn.

The whole problem is finding a balance. No correction at all would cause problems, but too much correction is not only annoying but often very confusing.

One additional problem that all of us have discussed many times:

We have people who stick to the old system of writing, who obviously use it with mastery and who want to be left alone. Those people should, for obvious reasons, be left in peace.

We also have people who have learned (and MUST USE) the new system in school, and those people would want to be alerted if they are making a mistake that might cause problems in school, affecting their grades.

Finally, there are people like me who are simply interested in how things have changed—they have mastered neither the old system NOR the new one.

To sum up: I examine corrections with great interest, and when they are made sparingly and tactfully, I feel no sense of rudeness. 

Let me just give you one example: Henryk typed "Gang und Gebe". I knew immediately that it must be "gäbe", and I assumed that Henryk, who writes fine German, mistyped. However, someone else reading here might not know that and might memorize the phrase incorrectly, or might not be able to look it up.

In addition, what I did NOT know, and still do not, is if this phrase was formerly capitalized and has been made lower case according to the new rules.

So seeing such a "correction" gives me the opportunity to ask if such a phrase has always been lower case or if it was formerly upper case.

While I very seldom type German, on the rare occasion when I might do so, I would like to know both the old rules and the new ones. That way, if I choose either one set of rules or the the other, I will not mix them.

Do you understand my point? 

All the best,

Gaer


----------



## heidita

I certainly do, gear, as you are a non-native, as I am in English or Spanish, it is sometimes surprising what kind of silly mistakes one makes. Even in your mother tongue. And I see your point in wanting to get the most correct answer as a student, so to speak, as I consider you quite fluent, and you surely do not write in German because you must be lazy old hat (jejej)!


----------



## gaer

heidita said:
			
		

> I certainly do, gear, as you are a non-native, as I am in English or Spanish, it is sometimes surprising what kind of silly mistakes one makes. Even in your mother tongue. And I see your point in wanting to get the most correct answer as a student, so to speak, as I consider you quite fluent, and you surely do not write in German because you must be lazy old hat (jejej)!


Actually, I don't write in German because I know so many people who have no trouble understanding anything I write in English. 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Ich bin strikt dagegen, Muttersprachler bezüglich korrekter alter Rechtschreibung zu korrigieren. Zunächst einmal sollte klar sein, daß Personen, die gut in alter Rechtschreibung sind, meist auch gut in Deutsch sind und hier sinnvolle und hilfreiche Beiträge verfassen. Ich persönlich würde mir hier sicherlich nicht von irgendwem mein Deutsch korrigieren lassen, nur weil die schreckliche, reformierte und umstrittene Rechtschreibung anderes vorschreibt.

Für die meisten Beiträge haben die Unterschiede zwischen alter und neuer Rechtschreibung auch gar keine Bedeutung. Wie hoch der Anteil an jungen Schülern ist, die sich an der reformierten Rechtschreibung messen lassen müssen, weiß ich nicht, aber ich schätze den Anteil als eher gering ein.

Sicherlich wäre es sehr abträglich für das Forum, wenn inhaltlich korrekte, gut formulierte Beiträge von anderen kommentiert und korrigiert werden würden -- das stiftet Verwirrung und zweifelt an der Kompetenz des Antwortenden. Die Muttersprachler sollten sich hier nicht aneinander aufreiben, sondern möglichst vielen Fragestellern kompetent helfen.

Insgesamt: Ein klares Nein zu Flovis Vorschlag!

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ich bin strikt dagegen, Muttersprachler bezüglich korrekter alter Rechtschreibung zu korrigieren.


Ich auch.


			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> Wie hoch der Anteil an jungen Schülern ist, die sich an der reformierten Rechtschreibung messen lassen müssen, weiß ich nicht, aber ich schätze den Anteil als eher gering ein.


Ich sprach aber gerade von den Posts, bei denen eben das ersichtlich ist.



			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> Sicherlich wäre es sehr abträglich für das Forum, wenn inhaltlich korrekte, gut formulierte Beiträge von anderen kommentiert und korrigiert werden würden


Nicht bei den von mir angesprochenen Fragen. Die Verwendung alter Rechtschreibung ist in diesem Fall keine Hilfe, sondern schlicht und ergreifend eine Falschinformation.


----------



## MrMagoo

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ich bin strikt dagegen, Muttersprachler bezüglich korrekter alter Rechtschreibung zu korrigieren. Zunächst einmal sollte klar sein, daß Personen, die gut in alter Rechtschreibung sind, meist auch gut in Deutsch sind und hier sinnvolle und hilfreiche Beiträge verfassen. Ich persönlich würde mir hier sicherlich nicht von irgendwem mein Deutsch korrigieren lassen, nur weil die schreckliche, reformierte und umstrittene Rechtschreibung anderes vorschreibt.
> 
> Für die meisten Beiträge haben die Unterschiede zwischen alter und neuer Rechtschreibung auch gar keine Bedeutung. Wie hoch der Anteil an jungen Schülern ist, die sich an der reformierten Rechtschreibung messen lassen müssen, weiß ich nicht, aber ich schätze den Anteil als eher gering ein.
> 
> Sicherlich wäre es sehr abträglich für das Forum, wenn inhaltlich korrekte, gut formulierte Beiträge von anderen kommentiert und korrigiert werden würden -- das stiftet Verwirrung und zweifelt an der Kompetenz des Antwortenden. Die Muttersprachler sollten sich hier nicht aneinander aufreiben, sondern möglichst vielen Fragestellern kompetent helfen.
> 
> Insgesamt: Ein klares Nein zu Flovis Vorschlag!
> 
> Kajjo


 

Ich stimme Kajjo voll zu - dazu kommt noch ein weiterer Punkt:
Daß die Schüler, die jetzt in der Schule "nur" die neue Rechtschreibung lernen hier Probleme hätten, wenn sie Beiträge in der alten läsen ist meiner Meinung nach sogar noch hilfreich:
Nur durch die Tatsache, daß die neue Schreibung von nun an gilt, ist noch nicht gewährleistet, daß die alte vollends unbeachtet bleiben kann:
Die Schüler, die heute die neue Schreibung lernen, werden ihr ganzes Leben im Zwiespalt der alten und der neuen stehen, denn es wird noch etliche Jahre Bücher geben, die in der alten Schreibung geschrieben sind.
Nicht nur, daß die alten Bücher alle auf mal durch neue ersetzt werden könnten (das ist nahezu unmöglich), es wird auch weiterhin Autoren geben (z.B. Günther Grass, aber auch andere), die weiterhin ihre Werke nur in der alten Schreibung gedruckt sehen wollen.

Die alte Schreibung wird also auch die heutigen Schüler und Deutschlerner auf ihrem Lebensweg begleiten, so, wie auch die neue Schreibung all diejenigen bis an ihr Lebensende begleiten wird, die nur die alte Schreibung lernten... wer denkt denn an diese Menschen?! 

Viele Grüße
-MrMagoo


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:
			
		

> Nicht bei den von mir angesprochenen Fragen. Die Verwendung alter Rechtschreibung ist in diesem Fall keine Hilfe, sondern schlicht und ergreifend eine Falschinformation.



Hallo Flovi,
wenn erkennbar ist, daß es sich um einen Schüler handelt, der durch Verwendung der etablierten Rechtschreibung  benachteiligt werden würde, habe ich auch bisher schon versucht, in den Beispielsätzen die reformierte Rechtschreibung zu verwenden. Ich werde versuchen, diese Maxime in den wenigen Fällen, in denen es nötig scheint, noch konsequenter anzuwenden. Eine Verhaltensvorschrift dafür halte ich aber nicht für angeraten, geschweige denn für "unabdingbar". Wir sollten mit gesunden Menschenverstand die wichtigste Regel anwenden: *Möglichst vielen Fragestellern wirklich zu helfen.*
Grüße,
Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Hallo Flovi,
> Eine Verhaltensvorschrift dafür halte ich aber nicht für angeraten, geschweige denn für "unabdingbar".


Das war ein klares Missverständnis. Auch ich setze gern auf den "gesunden Menschenverstand", bin aber - sicher ebenso wie du - nicht so naiv, ihm alles überlassen zu wollen, dafür ist er in unserer Gesellschaft einer zu großen Gegenwehr ausgesetzt. 

Vielleicht wäre der Begriff Verhaltenscodex hier angebrachter gewesen, aber ich habe bewusst *Verhaltens*regel und nicht *Foren*regel geschrieben. Immerhin trat auch ich dafür ein, das Regelwerk momentan nicht zu verändern, da ich keinen Handlungsbedarf sehe, auch wenn es in der anderen Diskussion vornehmlich um die "Drittsprachen" ging.

Doch ich bleibe dabei, dass es unabdingbar ist, die geltende Rechtschreibung zu vermitteln, *wenn es um entsprechende Anfragen geht*. Zumindest sollte man so fair sein ihn oder sie darauf hinzuweisen, wenn man selbst noch die alten Regeln verwendet.


----------



## MrMagoo

FloVi said:
			
		

> Doch ich bleibe dabei, dass es unabdingbar ist, die geltende Rechtschreibung zu vermitteln, *wenn es um entsprechende Anfragen geht*. Zumindest sollte man so fair sein ihn oder sie darauf hinzuweisen, wenn man selbst noch die alten Regeln verwendet.


 
Das versteht sich natürlich von selbst! 
Ich denke doch, daß ich das in all den Fällen, wo es nötig war bzw. es mir angebracht erschien, auch getan habe.

Liebe Grüße
-MrMagoo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Für die meisten Beiträge haben die Unterschiede zwischen alter und neuer Rechtschreibung auch gar keine Bedeutung. Wie hoch der Anteil an jungen Schülern ist, die sich an der reformierten Rechtschreibung messen lassen müssen, weiß ich nicht, aber ich schätze den Anteil als eher gering ein.


I agree, Kajjo. The only thing that would bother me would be someone typing with a mixture of old and new rules. For instance, it is clear that you and MrMagoo consistently follow the older rules, so there is never any problem for me.

Daniel always uses the new rules, and that is also no problem for me.

However, I have seen people from time to time attempting to follow the newer rules who have not absorbed them yet. I'm not talking about usages that are disputed. I am aware that the whole issue is not settled yet and may not be for many decades, as has been pointed out many times.


> Sicherlich wäre es sehr abträglich für das Forum, wenn inhaltlich korrekte, gut formulierte Beiträge von anderen kommentiert und korrigiert werden würden -- das stiftet Verwirrung und zweifelt an der Kompetenz des Antwortenden. Die Muttersprachler sollten sich hier nicht aneinander aufreiben, sondern möglichst vielen Fragestellern kompetent helfen.


The point that I underlined is most important to me. Nothing makes me more uncomfortable than "correction wars". This not only helps no one, it also drives new members away and has almost driven me away several times. That needs to be avoided at all cost.

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:
			
		

> The point that I underlined is most important to me. Nothing makes me more uncomfortable than "correction wars". This not only helps no one, it also drives new members away and has almost driven me away several times. That needs to be avoided at all cost.
> Gaer



I could not agree more. Yes, I gather that all contributors of this thread agree on avoiding correction wars. I am confident, that we will have a peaceful future if all people follow what they have expressed in this thread.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:
			
		

> Das war ein klares Missverständnis. Auch ich setze gern auf den "gesunden Menschenverstand", bin aber - sicher ebenso wie du - nicht so naiv, ihm alles überlassen zu wollen, dafür ist er in unserer Gesellschaft einer zu großen Gegenwehr ausgesetzt.



Ja, das sehe ich auch so, Flovi. Wir sind uns beide wohl prinzipiell einig. Der gesunde Menschenverstand ist in der Tat eine gefährdete Spezies. Ich werde Deine Anregung aufnehmen und darauf achten, bei offensichtlichen Schülern keine Verwirrung zu stiften.

Ansonsten werde ich aber sicherlich meine Beiträge weiterhin in der etablierten Rechtschreibung verfassen.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ja, das sehe ich auch so, Flovi. Wir sind uns beide wohl prinzipiell einig. Der gesunde Menschenverstand ist in der Tat eine gefährdete Spezies. Ich werde Deine Anregung aufnehmen und darauf achten, bei offensichtlichen Schülern keine Verwirrung zu stiften.
> 
> Ansonsten werde ich aber sicherlich meine Beiträge weiterhin in der etablierten Rechtschreibung verfassen.
> 
> Kajjo


That was one point I tried to make, either here or elsewhere, Kajjo. So long as people are writing consistently in what I informally call the "old style" or the "new style", I think it is fine. The problem is that some people are now typing in a "mix and match" style, with is a disturbing mixture of both styles. It is for precisely this reason that some people—among others MrMagoo—have nothing to do with the new rules. They don't know them and can't remember them. (How they feel about the rules otherwise is another matter, and I will allow them to express this for themselves!)

For me the rules are never a problem. I don't write German, and for many years I read German with "ss", "ae", "oe", "ue", etc. because I was communicating with people, online, before proper German characters were available. (This was about 20 years ago.)

I got so used to reading only "ss", which I hear is still entirely correct in Switzerland, that I did not even notice that the rules had changed in newer books I had ordered. You will find it asounding, but I never noticed that "daß" and "muß" had been changed to "dass" and "muss" in books I published recently until I saw a discussion in this forum.

New rules, old rules, either way is fine for me, but I would not like to see them mixed if I WERE writing German, as many who come here are attempting to learn to do. 

Gaer


----------



## Sepia

Wird das hier nicht ein wenig überdramatisiert.

Wenn es nur darum geht, die Deutsch-Studierenden nicht zu verwirren, wäre es doch getan mit einem Vermerk im Profil. Oder irgendein kleines Logo für alte oder neue Rechtschreibung.

Es wäre manchmal übrigens auch witzig, wenn man bei den Englischsprachigen irgendwie erkennen könnte, ob sie US-Englisch, BE oder was Drittes schreiben.


----------



## Kajjo

Sepia said:
			
		

> Wird das hier nicht ein wenig überdramatisiert.
> 
> Wenn es nur darum geht, die Deutsch-Studierenden nicht zu verwirren, wäre es doch getan mit einem Vermerk im Profil. Oder irgendein kleines Logo für alte oder neue Rechtschreibung.
> 
> Es wäre manchmal übrigens auch witzig, wenn man bei den Englischsprachigen irgendwie erkennen könnte, ob sie US-Englisch, BE oder was Drittes schreiben.


Prinzipiell stimme ich Gaer zu, daß man die Schreibweisen nicht mischen sollte. Konsistenz und Kontinuität ist von äußerst hoher Bedeutung. Ich versuche, mich grundsätzlich daran zu halten!

Du hast recht, Sepia, daß eine AE/BE-Unterscheidung zum Teil ähnliche Bedeutung hat und auch da gilt doch, daß man die Schreibweisen nicht mischen sollte.

Die Idee mit einem kleinen Logo oder Hinweis im Profil finde ich sehr gut.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Sepia said:
			
		

> Wird das hier nicht ein wenig überdramatisiert.


Is that a question or a statement? 


> Wenn es nur darum geht, die Deutsch-Studierenden nicht zu verwirren, wäre es doch getan mit einem Vermerk im Profil. Oder irgendein kleines Logo für alte oder neue Rechtschreibung.


I agree with you, and as I have said repeatedly, the whole "new vs. old" problem is no problem for me. However, it is also true that people often write with a mixture of the old and new rules without realizing it.


> Es wäre manchmal übrigens auch witzig, wenn man bei den Englischsprachigen irgendwie erkennen könnte, ob sie US-Englisch, BE oder was Drittes schreiben.


So in your judgement/judgment what we are discussing is somewhat like BE and AE spellings? Which do you favour/favor? Actually, I do see some similarities, but we also need to consider the fact that no one has dictated changes in the English language over the course of about 15 years and attempted to enforce such rules in our schools.

For this reason spelling tends to be very consistent in the English forum, following either one set of rules or the other. I can identify someone using either AE or BE in a flash, and it is much more than spelling that gives me the clues.

In the German Forum it is much more difficult for me to be sure who is using which set of rules, since, as I said, some people mix them. I would, for example, expect anyone who consistently writes "muß" and "daß" to also write "Schiffahrt", with only two "ff's". And if I see "muss" and "dass", I will logically expect "Schifffahrt". This is not always the case.

That is the only point I wished to make. If people are free to mix and match either set of rules in any manner and no one feels free to point out inconsistencies, I think the uesfulness of the forum is diminished. The bottom line is that we are all here to learn.

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Prinzipiell stimme ich Gaer zu, daß man die Schreibweisen nicht mischen sollte. Konsistenz und Kontinuität ist von äußerst hoher Bedeutung. Ich versuche, mich grundsätzlich daran zu halten!


Thank you, Kajjo. You expressed my idea much better than I did!


> Die Idee mit einem kleinen Logo oder Hinweis im Profil finde ich sehr gut.


I like the idea myself. It would make it clear which standard different people are using, and then we might feel free to suggest possible corrections, emphasis on _*suggest*_!

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, ich weiß nicht genau, ob es hierher gehört.
In den Regeln habe ich nichts gefunden, halte es aber für wichtig.

Für die Standardsprache gelten die Regeln der Rechtschreibreform, egal, ob ich sie begrüße oder nicht. 

Ich denke, Korrekturen der Rechtschreibung sollten nur erfolgen, wenn sie nach diesen Regeln erforderlich sind. 

Zusätzlich kann kann man stilistische Hinweise geben.

Ich denke nicht, dass es Lernenden der deutschen Sprache hilft, nach den alten Regeln zu korrigieren.

Man muss bei Korrekturen deutlich machen, ob etwas stilistisch verbessert wird oder ob etwas regelwidrig ist. 

(Etwas anderes ist es, wie man selber schreibt. Das kann eventuell nach den alten Regeln erfolgen.)

Beispiel:

Es ist Zeit, fernzusehen.
Es ist Zeit fernzusehen.

Hier sind beide Formen möglich. Es sollte also nicht korrigiert werden.
Wenn doch:

Ich halte "Es ist Zeit fernzusehen" ohne Komma für besser. (oder)
Ich halte "Es ist Zeit, fernzusehen" mit Komma für besser. 

Ich selber bevorzuge, Kommas zu setzen, weil sie das Lesen erleichtern, indem sie die Struktur des Satzes verdeutlichen. (Das ist nur ein Beispiel)


Primärquellen stehen zur Verfügung unter 

http://www.ids-mannheim.de/reform/
Dokumente zu den Inhalten der Rechtschreibreform

und

unter 

www.rechtschreibrat.com (dort unter "Aktuelles")

In der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist die Neuregelung von 2006 gültig. (Mit einem Jahr Übergangsfrist.)
Wie es sich in anderen Gebieten des deutschen Sprachbereiches verhält, weiß ich nicht genau.


----------



## Jana337

Hutschi, ich habe Deinen Faden mit einem älteren zusammengeführt. Wie Du nachlesen kannst, steht hier jedem frei, die eine oder die andere Version zu verwenden. Was die Korrekturen angeht, wird wiederum die Wahl derjenigen, deren Beiträge korrigiert werden, im Allgemeinen respektiert. Das heißt, keiner zwingt den anderen etwas auf und die Befürwörter der alten Rechtschreibung machen die Schüler auf ihre Präferenz selber aufmerksam.

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Für die Standardsprache gelten die Regeln der Rechtschreibreform, egal, ob ich sie begrüße oder nicht.


Nein, da bin ich anderer Meinung. Die umstrittene und mangelhafte Reform der Rechtschreibung  (und deren erneute Reform) ist nur in Schulen und Behörden verbindlich. Ein Großteil der gebildeten deutschen Bevölkerung lehnt die Rechtschreibreform ab und kann dies mit sehr vielen guten Argumenten begründen. 

Die Mehrzahl der erhältlichen deutschsprachigen Bücher ist noch in der etablierten Rechtschreibung gedruckt, ebenso wie die überwältigende Masse an deutschsprachigen, wissenschaftlichen Veröffentlichungen des 20. Jahrhunderts. Mit diesen Texten werden daher auch Deutschschüler regelmäßig konfrontiert.

Wir wollen an dieser Stelle hier im Forum auf keinen Fall eine erneute Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn der Rechtschreibreform beginnen. Ich möchte nur klar sagen, daß die Entscheidung zur klassischen oder reformierten Rechtschreibung nach Übereinkunft in diesem Forum jedem Mitglied freigestellt ist. 



> Ich denke, Korrekturen der Rechtschreibung sollten nur erfolgen, wenn sie nach diesen Regeln erforderlich sind.


Ich stimme Dir zu, daß Korrekturen nur erfolgen sollten, wenn die fragliche Schreibweise mit keiner Rechtschreibung in Einklang zu bringen ist. Allerdings sollte der jeweilige Text in sich weitestgehend einheitlich einer der beiden Formen folgen.

Ich gebe zu, daß ich _in einem einzigen Falle_ etwas strenger korrigiert habe, als formal unbedingt nötig gewesen wäre. Daher halte ich diese Diskussion hier für weit übertrieben -- aber OK, wir führen sie.



> Ich denke nicht, dass es Lernenden der deutschen Sprache hilft, nach den alten Regeln zu korrigieren.


Da stimme ich Dir ebenfalls zu. Wenn eine Korrektur gewünscht ist, dann sollte man sich als Muttersprachler auf die voraussichtlich gewünschte Fassung einstellen. In den meisten Fällen wird dies die überarbeitete, reformierte Rechtschreibung sein.



> _Es ist Zeit, fernzusehen. Es ist Zeit fernzusehen. _Hier sind beide Formen möglich. Es sollte also nicht korrigiert werden.


Du hast zwar recht, daß nach der reformierten deutschen Rechtschreibung beide Fassungen formal korrekt wären, aber auch die neue Rechtschreibung sieht in diesem Falle eindeutig folgendes vor:

_Infinitivgruppen dürfen mit Komma abgetrennt werden. _Das Komma ist also fakultativ und nicht obligatorisch. Eine Infinitivgruppe besteht im allgemeinen aus mehreren Wörtern (früher: erweiterter Infinitiv). Die Abtrennung freistehender Infinitive wird im mangelhaften neuen Regelwerk überhaupt nicht explizit geregelt.

Wahrig, "Fehlerfreies und gutes Deustch", basierend auf der reformierten Rechtschreibung, führt dagegen ausdrücklich folgenden Hinweis auf:

_"Je länger eine Infinitivgruppe ist, desto eher wird man sie der Übersichtlichkeit halber mit Komma abgrenzen."
_
Als konkrete Beispiele ohne Kommasetzung nennt Wahrig:
_"Er wagte nicht zu helfen.
Sie hatten keine Lust zu spielen"

_Das Komma wird laut Wahrig also nur bei erweiterten Infinitiven gesetzt. Hier haben sich die Autoren also der früheren Regel angeschlossen.

Es gibt meines Erachtens keinen vernünftigen Grund, einen freien Infinitiv mit Komma abzugrenzen. Im Deutschen werden bis auf Interjektionen quasi nie einzelne Wörter abgegrenzt. Auch das neue Werk redet immer von "in Zweifelsfällen" und von "Infinitivgruppen" (erweiterten Infinitiven).



> Ich selber bevorzuge, Kommas zu setzen, weil sie das Lesen erleichtern, indem sie die Struktur des Satzes verdeutlichen. (Das ist nur ein Beispiel)


Ich bevorzuge ebenfalls, viele der fakultativen Kommas zu setzen, wenn sie der Klarheit dienen oder der früheren Rechtschreibung entsprechen. Aber in dem von Dir zitierten Fall ist das Komma einfach völlig unsinnig und fehl am Platze. 

Daher hatte ich es ursprünglich auch wohlüberlegt korrigiert. Es widerspricht sowohl der empfohlenen Auslegung der reformierten Schreibung als auch der klassischen Rechtschreibung.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Kajjo, 

ich habe nichts gegen die Verwendung der alten Rechtschreibung.
Bei Korrekturen sollte nur klar sein, was korrigiert wird, das heißt: wird Rechtschreibung oder Stil korrigiert.

Nach der alten Rechtschreibung mussten erweiterte Infinitive mit "zu" _in der Regel_ durch Komma abgetrennt werden. (Die Regeln waren komplex und hatten nicht unbedingt mit der Länge zu tun. Es wurde empfohlen, im Zweifel ein Komma zu setzen. Quelle: Duden, Ausgabe 1981, VEB Bibliographisches Institut Leipzig)

Übrigens sehe ich, dass Du alles wohlüberlegt machst und schätze das sehr. 
---

Ich hatte den älteren Thread nicht gefunden, deshalb Danke für die Zusammenführung.

PS:

Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn der Rechtschreibreform ist nicht das, was ich wollte. Es ging um pragmatische Handhabung und um Hinweis auf Primärquellen.


----------



## Hutschi

PS: "Leid tun", new rules, "leid tun", old rules, wurde revidiert -> jemandem ein Leid antun, aber: jemandem leid tun.

In dem Artikel geht es um einen inzwischen überholten Zwischenstand.

Seit August 2006 gibt es - nach endlosen und nervigen Diskussionen - wieder einen Standard.

---

Mehrdeutig ohne Komma:


> _"Er wagte nicht zu helfen."_


 
_1. Warum hat er gewagt, nicht zu helfen?_
_2. Warum hat er nicht gewagt, zu helfen?_

_"Er wagte, nicht zu helfen."_
_"Er wagte nicht, zu helfen."_

Den Sinn kann man nur aus vorhergehendem Wissen aus dem Kontext erkennen. (Meist ist hier der zweite gemeint.)

_"Er erwog nicht zu helfen."_ - Hier ist der Sinn völlig unklar ohne Komma und Vorwissen. Die neue Rechtschreibung erlaubt, ebenso wie die alte, das sinngebende Komma und sie empfielt es. Wahrig hat das hier offensichtlich übersehen, sonst hätte man ein besseres (allgemeingültiges) Beispiel gewählt. 

_



Sie hatten keine Lust zu spielen. 

Click to expand...

_Der Satz ist eindeutig, ein Komma ist nicht nötig. Nach der neuen Rechtschreibung ist es erlaubt.


Ich denke, wenn man die Reform diskutiert, sollte die Primärquelle ausschlaggebend sein. (... nicht mehr: Ausschlag gebend.)


----------

